# 3 gallon



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

My brother has his own ten gallon tank and for some reason he has an extra ten gallon and one he estimated to be 3-3.5 gallons and he asked if I wanted them. How could I say no?

I already have two male bettas, each in their own 5 gallon tank, but I want to make the 10 gallon a sorority tank (eventually) and make the 3 gallon for another male. My problem is, there is ammonia in my tap water and I know it's not easy to cycle a three gallon tank so I was thinking about planting it.

I know nothing, like NOTHING, about plants. At all. Every plant I touch usually dies. I have little LED lights in both my five gallons and I'm pretty sure any plants I'd try to put in their would die, but since I don't have anything yet for the 3 gallon tank, I could be prepared before even purchasing the fish.

I'd like plants that aren't extremely difficult to keep alive and specific instructions for each, and the type of substrate and lighting I need... Basically, start from the beginning, haha. I am totally clueless.

If I can manage to keep some plants alive in the three gallon (I do know it's harder in a smaller tank), then I'd also like to add live plants to the 10 gallon that will eventually be a sorority tank.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

we've had enormous success with water wisteria, primrose, anacharis, hornwort and java fern. any of those would be great, especially since they can all be grown either planted or free-floating, and all of our bettas LOVE having a floating canopy to swim in.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I know next to nothing too. But I've been advised plants like marimo (moss balls) anacharis and java moss. Low-light, don't need fertilizer, don't necessarily need to be rooted in substrate, and only need light 6-8 hours a day. So if you have a room that gets partial sunlight, put the tank there. I just got some marimo today and it's super easy so far xD 

I had a link someone suggested to me to scope out possible live plants but I've lost it...so I hope someone else will have a link! 

Also, I have lucky bamboo in my 10g and it's filter and a stalk in Phy's 2.5 g. Not sure if they do 'a lot' for the tanks, but they definitely make them look cool ;] Just remember if you use lucky bamboo, to bury the roots in a mug/glass so the roots don't go through the silicone of your tank, and the leaves _have_ to be above water. Don't want dying bamboo in your tank. It's semi-aquatic (what out for stores selling semi-aquatic plants as fully aquatic).


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

If you are worried about fish dyeing because of high ammonia, you could always do a fish-less cycle. For plants, you could do a NPT. there are lots of threads and stickies on here about that. I suggest Water Wisteria. It can thrive in moderate to high light. You can get root fertilizer for them to help them grow better. Just prune them when needed. Make sure the fish you put in there won't eat the plant!! A betta will be fine in this case. I have 6 or 7 of them living just fine like this.


EDIT: Never saw any other posts on here so sorry if I seemingly copied any one.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I am planning on doing a fishless cycle in the 10 gallon, but I'm not sure if the three gallon will hold a stable cycle. I know it is possible, but since there is ammonia in my tap water, I really don't want to take chances. Right now, I have both of the tanks and a hood and light for both, but no filters or heaters, so I will have to be ordering that sometime soon before I even think about getting the fish or starting the cycle.

The three gallon actually has a long flourescent light in it. The tanks are used so I am unsure of the specifics. The ten gallon has smaller, incandescent lights.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Fishless is so much faster. Mine's cycled itself (just added fish food and the lbamboo and did a water change every other week) in 4 weeks since I took Phy out and today when I got a master's kit to test it. Everything's reading 0 =) And no fish got stressed in the process!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't know about cycling when I got my first betta (nor did I have a filter, haha) and my second betta I didn't yet have a tank for when I got him but I just couldn't pass him up! I know those two will keep me busy while my other tanks cycle. Neither of them have filters or heaters, just the tank and hoods, so I will have to go buy those first, anyways. I'm willing to wait for my new fish while the tanks cycle... Especially since I now know there is ammonia in my tap water.

I've never done a fishless cycle but now I'll get to learn on two tanks. The filters that came with my five gallon tanks are very low-flow and they make one that is for even smaller tanks.. up to three gallons, so I think I should be able to get away with cycling the three gallon. It may even be a bit larger than three gallons.. Unfortunately it is not rectangular shaped so I can't just measure it to find out. Oh, math


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

You could measure by water volume I think....but yea, I think my 3gallon holds a bit mroe than 3 gallons, but I think the makers compensate for decor, substrate and filters dispersing water volume. Oh science! xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I know... It's an irregular hexagonal shape. I'll have to go remeasure it and figure out the area of the base and take it times the height.. I'm good at math I just feel like being lazy. I also don't really want to measure it with water because I really don't have anything to accurately measure it with.. There were some plastic plants and the ugliest colored substrate I've ever seen still in the three gallon. It also has a filter that is missing parts. The only thing useful that I have with it is the hood and light... But it looks like there were flip open covers of some sort in the "feeding hole" section of both hoods that were broken off, so now there are rather large holes in each hood.

The tanks look like they were cleaned fairly well but the hoods are filthy. I have a rather exciting task ahead of me, it seems.

I also don't know what was in the tanks before or why my brothers friend stopped using them.. Like, if the fish got sick and died. They have probably been sitting around for awhile. Do you think that would kill any harmful things in the tank that may have gotten its previous inhabitants? Haha. I'm not sure how to go about cleaning the tanks..


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

You could always make custom hoods with plastic mesh. That`s what I did for Phy`s tank to allow for the bamboo and more natural lighting. I may do it to Demi too if/when I add her bamboo cane. So yea, Phy's hood is just mesh sitting on top. Even if he jumps he's not gonna knock it away. But lighting does become a problem...especially for irregular tanks. If it were rectangular I'd suggest just getting the flat clear lids from petSmart and then a strip light of some sort. I'll be showing off those tomorrow. 

As for cleaning the tanks...if you're worried a fish died from an illness, then I'd suggest either a vinegar bath or clorox and super hot water and looots of rinsing. Lots. A ton. And if you go the clorox way, the best way to ensure all clorox is gone is letting the tank/etc dry in sunlight. >.>

Still, could just ask your brother if he knows why the fish might've died and how he cleaned it.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

The lighting on the hood of the three gallon is good, IMO. The 10, not so much. I am actually unsure if the three gallon is what he used when he had a puffer fish a while back.. I remember him having one that didn't survive very long.
He told me that both of the tanks were given to him by a friend so I doubt he cleaned them or inquired about previous usage, lol. It's also hard to let the tank dry in the sunlight right now as there really isn't much of it here this time of year...


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I know that feel. had myself a small freak-out when I thought Phy was sick and the 10g was contaminated. Wasn't looking forward to tearing it down and cloroxing everything. I'd look into the vinegar method. Not sure what it entails other than hot water and vinegar and looots of rinsing.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I think its like a 10:1 ratio or something and plenty of rinsing and rinsing, and then some more rinsing or something close to that, with a lot of rinsing.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I highly recommend cycling the 3g, it's better for the stock. Small tanks will take a stable cycle, especially if you plant it heavily as a backup. A sponge filter will take care of your bacteria colony housing and is gentle on the fish.

How much ammonia is in your sourcewater? A cycled tank will remove that, giving your fish less toxic water than what you drink. Use Prime during water changes, or whenever inn doubt, to convert the ammonia to harmless ammonium, which is good for nitrifying bacteria and plants.

Performing a fishless cycle in your 3g will free up the 10g should you decide to stock it. Run both filters in the 3g. This will develop bacteria colonies in both filters. You can then install one of them in the 10g for an instant cycle. If your 5g's are not yet cycled, you can put a couple more filters into the fishless cycle. When a filter is cycled, the tank is cycled.

Bleach is best for serious tank cleaning. Just make sure you rinse thoroughly and air-dry completely.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

It's only .25 ppm. My current two tanks are already starting to cycle it out and I will hopefully have prime by tomorrow.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

By the way, the higher your pH, the more tocix ammonia is to yur fish >.> So the hgiher it is from 7.0 the worse ammonia (even small amounts) can hurt your fishies.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

My pH in the tap is 7.4 but the additives in my water raise it to about 7.8 or 8...


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Then that little .25 is worse for them than usual. =( Your tap water....so much trouble.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I know. Hopefully prime wont raise the pH as much as my current conditioner.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I wasn't aware conditinoers could raise the pH. Mine's eems to have dropped .2-.4 in the 10g tho. Though it may have to do with the different testing kits I used before and today.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, I compared my tap water to the conditioned tap water and both my tanks. I had just done a 50% water change so at the time, everything was the same except the unconditioned tap water had a lower pH.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Free ammonia is what's dangerous. The higher the pH, the more free ammonia is present (by percentage). This chart explains that.

CNYKOI - Ammonia calculator

By this you'll see that, at 0.25ppm, the difference in free ammonia at 7.0pH and 8.0pH is not harmful at tropical water temperatures.

Of course, once your tank is cycled, this is a moot point.

EDIT: I don't see Prime affecting pH either way. What water conditioner are you using that does?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Wierd...mine don't change after conditioner. Maybe .2, since my tap is about 7.6...or was. Hmm. I may have to investigate this more before acclimating my new males to the 10g.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

The water conditioner from Walmart... BettaSafe? I have pictures of the tests I did and the pH change is very apparent. But it could just possibly cause a false reading? I will have to test the water treated with prime once I get it, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I really don't trust anything that says Betta-anything. I use Nutrafin Aqua Plus and API Stress Coat+ (you know, since Phy's a tail-biter).


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah but walmarts all we have around here so I've been phasing out all my Walmart stuff but it will take awhile because it isn't free lol.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I totally get that. But our walmart has the Nutrafin Aquaplus...not anything else, but it at least has that. Wonder why yours doesnt...hmm.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I live in a small town? Our Walmart isn't very big.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ours isn't either, it doesnt even sell thermometers that work or have live fish anymore. And prlly never had bettas. Though now it leans towards betta items, like the tiny tanks, bad betta pellets and flakes....maybe mine's just wierd.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol I think they are all slightly different depending on the managers and whatever.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marimo eats Ammonia.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I honestly don't know. I've thought about bringing up the bad fish products my walmart's selling to my boss (I work there q.q) but not sure how to be diplomatic about 'why are you supporting the betta live in muddy puddles myth?' or the 'how can you sell broken water testing kits or thermometers that don't work?' without getting into a fight with him. And the department manager int he pet section knows nothing about fish (I don't think she's a very caring woman actually..) and couldn't care less what she's selling. =/


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Marimo eats Ammonia.


Don't most plants? I mean they eat ammonia, nitrites, nitrates...somewhere I saw someone with a hand-made illustration in their cycle thread.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Marimo is an algae. I am not sure which kingdom some algae seem to be in different kingdoms.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Marimo sounds like a very beginner plant lol. I might be able to keep it alive. I just measured the tank and it actually holds a little more than 4 gallons.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Tons of room then =)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm glad it's bigger than I thought..  we're on our way right now to Petco, lol. I'm mostly looking at getting two filters for right now, but I'll be looking at the live plants.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Chocolate's right about marimo, super easy and I think it's cute =D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are found all over the world. Only in ball form a few places.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Where exactly would I find them?
I was just at Petco and got two filters for my new tanks, a small thing of Omega One pellets, Prime, a small decoration, stress zyme (just to try it out), and some Betta bulbs. I don't know anything about them but they were only like a dollar each and had a guaranteed refund if they didn't grow.. Plus we were making stops and didn't want any plants to freeze. I did look at anubias.

The lady told me she had her own 55 gallon tank. She recommended prime before she saw it in my hand, so she must've known at least a little bit. I asked her about the substrate and she said to just drop the bulbs in and they would root themselves into the substrate? And I could also use regular aquarium gravel?

Not really a loss if I can't get them to grow, lol. There were a few other bulbs as well that I knew nothing about.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Not all bulbs will sprout many will rot.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I know. They have a return policy on that. I don't really know what to do if one does happen to sprout, though, lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Onion Plants do best. The main problem is the rot it can be dangerous.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I'll be sprouting them in separate cups. I haven't heard much about onion plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Water Onions Crimium Thalithum are native to Thailand an endangered in there native range from being uprooted. They can grow 5 feet tall. They are easy to care for. When the leaves hit the surface they grow along it.


----------

